# Help! My Betta fish is losing color!!!



## kevinoh33 (Jan 1, 2008)

My betta fish is losing his color and he looks over fed because he now has like a swollenstomach!!!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I answered in your first thread.

http://fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=12965


----------

